# la discoteca è stata chiusa per sei mesi perché il padrone aveva massacrato un cliente



## divina

Ciao.

¿Cuál verbo en español se usaría para "massacrare" aquí?

La discoteca adesso si chiama Polaris, è stata chiusa per sei mesi perché il padrone ecuadoriano aveva massacrato un cliente peruviano (o viceversa, non è chiaro).

La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris, se había cerrado por seis meses porque el proprietario ecuatoriano lo mató salvajemente a un cliente peruano (o viceversa, no está claro).

La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris, se había cerrado por seis meses porque el proprietario ecuatoriano había masacrado a un cliente peruano (o viceversa, no está claro).

¿Otras sugerencias?

Grazie.


----------



## Tomby

divina said:


> La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris, se había cerrado por seis meses porque el proprietario ecuatoriano lo mató salvajemente a un cliente peruano (o viceversa, no está claro).


"La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris, se cerró por seis meses porque el propietario ecuatoriano mató (asesinó) salvajemente a un cliente peruano".


----------



## Agró

Algunos cambios:

"La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris; fue cerrada durante seis meses porque el propietario, ecuatoriano, mató/asesinó/se cargó a un cliente peruano".


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> Algunos cambios:
> 
> "La discoteca ahora se llama Polaris; fue cerrada *durante  *seis meses porque el propietario, ecuatoriano, mató/asesinó/se cargó a un cliente peruano".



La preposizione "per" che indica durata si traduce, in genere, con "durante" in spagnolo.

Per quanto tempo?
¿Durante cuánto tiempo?


----------



## Tomby

Sì, avete ragione, la preposizione giusta è *durante*.


----------



## 0scar

"_Por_ seis meses" es inobjetable.

Se puede decir  "cerrada por 6 meses durante el invierno y otoño", pero "durante 6 meses" es incorrecto aunque sea común.

*durante**.*


*1. *prep. _Denota simultaneidad_ de un acontecimiento con otro. DRAE


----------



## honeyheart

Intreresante frase ésta:



divina said:


> La discoteca adesso si chiama Polaris, *è stata chiusa* per sei mesi perché il padrone ecuadoriano aveva massacrato un cliente peruviano (o viceversa, non è chiaro).


Pregunto a los italianos: ¿el significado de la parte en rojo es *"ha sido cerrada"* (la cerraron por seis meses) o *"ha estado cerrada"* (estuvo seis meses cerrada)?


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar:
No has puesto el ejemplo: *"Durante los días de invierno"*

O lo que es lo mismo: Es correcto decir "Durante seis meses"


Lo que no se puede decir es "Cerrada por seis meses" en este contexto, ninguna de las veintiséis acepciones de "por" lo justifica. La más parecido es la de determinar nombres de tiempos, la quinta de ellas, pero se refiere a otra cosa.


----------



## infinite sadness

honeyheart said:


> Intreresante frase ésta:
> 
> 
> Pregunto a los italianos: ¿el significado de la parte en rojo es *"ha sido cerrada"* (la cerraron por seis meses) o *"ha estado cerrada"* (estuvo seis meses cerrada)?


Sicuramente la seconda opzione (ha estado/estuvo cerrada), anche perché un'altra maniera per dire la stessa cosa è: "è rimasta chiusa".
("è stata" è il passato prossimo del verbo "stare", non del verbo essere, quindi a mio avviso il significato è "stette chiusa", "rimase chiusa")


----------



## annapo

A meno che "essere stata chiusa" non significhi: chiusa con un provvedimento giudiziario o sottoposta a sequestro giudiziario ecc... in questo caso "é stata chiusa per sei mesi" diventa una forma passiva, il cui complemento d'agente è sottointeso (dal giudice ecc..).


----------



## infinite sadness

In effetti, rimane un po' di ambiguità. Anche se, da un punto di vista strettamente giuridico-legale, normalmente un provvedimento di sequestro si perfeziona in un unico atto e non abbisogna di essere continuamente reiterato nel corso dei sei mesi di chiusura.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sembra abbastanza plausibile che una discoteca in cui il proprietario (quindi il massimo responsabile dell'attività commerciale) massacra di botte un cliente venga chiusa con un provvedimento giudiziario. 

@Oscar: quindi le frasi seguenti in cui si usa "durante" con valore di "a lo largo", secondo la tua interpretazione, sono sbagliate:

"Hoy se prolonga durante seis meses la ayuda de 426 euros a parados"
o 
"Obama suspenderá durante seis meses parte de la ley Helms-Burton".

È molto curioso: el primero es un titular del diario ABC y el segundo un titular del diario El País...


Il "por" proprio non ce lo vedo, magari si poteva omettere e scrivere direttamente la durata:

*estuvo *cerrada 6 meses.

Ma con "*fue *cerrada" (è molto probabile che sia una passiva), non so perché, mi sembra più necessaria la presenza del "durante".


----------



## 0scar

Primero, por si hiciese falta, de nuevo quiero recalcar que es correcto "estuvo cerrada *por* seis meses" (*por* denota cantidad).

Segundo, esto es lo que dice el DRAE
*durante.*
*1. *prep. _Denota simultaneidad_ de un acontecimiento con otro. _Durante los días de invierno. _

¿En la frase "estuvo cerrada _durante_ seis meses" dónde está la _simultaneidad de un acontecimiento con otro_?

En este ejemplo se nota la diferencia:
Alquilé una casa _por_ dos meses _durante _el verano. 
Alquilé una casa _durante_ dos meses _durante_ el verano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Vale, Oscar: entonces los periodistas del País y del ABC se equivocaron, porque los titulares son idénticos a la frase propuesta en este hilo... 
Otro titular del País:
*Obama congela el gasto público de EE UU durante tres años*


Y también hay que dar un toque a los autores del diccionario de WR porque escriben:
*durante*
(*cuando se especifica la duración*) 
*gobernó el país ~ casi dos décadas *;  (= fue cerrado durante 6 meses )
los precios aumentaron un 0,3% ~ el mes de diciembre;
 ~ todo el invierno 

La simultaneidad está *entre la acción* ("cerrar") y *la duración/el tiempo* (los "6 meses"),* no entre dos tiempos*.

Durante
prep. Indica el periodo de tiempo *a lo largo del cual* *está ocurriendo algo de manera continuada*: no dejaron de cuchichear durante toda la conferencia.

Estudié francés durante el verano/durante tres años.

El complemento "per sei mesi" de la frase del hilo es de *duración (¿cuándo? ¿durante cuánto tiempo cerraron la discoteca?)*, no de cantidad como lo has cambiado en tu frase:
alquilé el piso por dos meses  -> por un número/una cantidad X de meses
Como en:
alquilé el piso por 500 euros -> por una cantidad X de euros.


No es lo mismo que decir:
me quedé en su casa por dos meses. 

Aquí el "por" no tiene ningún sentido porque no se trata de una cantidad sino de una duración.

Definizione di "per" (Garzanti) in italiano riferito a "durata" che corrisponde perfettamente a quella di "durante" del dizionario WR:

*4* *esprime il tempo continuato durante il quale si svolge un'azione o un evento si verifica* (può anche essere omesso): _aspettare (per) ore_; _lavorare (per) anni_; _nevicò (per) tutta la notte_; _durerà (per) tutta la vita_


----------



## honeyheart

infinite sadness said:


> In effetti, rimane un po' di ambiguità.


Sí, ya veo. 


Con respecto a la polémica sobre "por" y "durante", cabe preguntarse: ¿por qué no se usó "durante" también en la frase original entonces, si tiene los mismos significado y uso que en castellano? Creo que en ambos idiomas la razón es la misma, y se relaciona, casualmente, con mi consulta, y es que parece que la preposición se corresponde al sentido que tiene la frase con respecto al cierre del local; de acuerdo a cada posibilidad, las dos opciones serían:

"La discoteca *ha sido* cerrada *por* seis meses." (se le ordenó una clausura judicial que dura ese tiempo)
"La discoteca *ha estado* cerrada *durante* seis meses." (permaneció cerrada a lo largo de ese tiempo)

Así es como a mí me suenan naturales estas frases.


P.D.: 





honeyheart said:


> Interesante frase ésta:


No vale que saquen el botón "edit", cattivi.


----------



## 0scar

*durante*
Tiene el mismo significado que "mientras" como adverbio: "_La escribí durante las vacaciones"._ A lo largo de.
Dic. María Moliner

*durante*
Se utiliza con significación semejante a la del adverbio mientras.
Dic. Alkona

*por*
Equivale a "durante" en expresiones como "se quedará aquí *por* cinco días"
Dic. María Moliner

En otras palabras* por* puede reeemplazar a *durante* pero durante no a *por*.


"La discoteca *ha estado* cerrada *durante (mientras)* seis meses porque el propietario mató a un tipo" 
"La discoteca *ha estado* cerrada *por* seis meses, *durante (mientras)* la investigación, porque el propietario mató a un tipo"


----------



## Waldesca

*por seis meses... / durante seis meses...*
En este caso se puede usar "por" y "durante" indistintamente, no obstante yo diría "por seis meses..."


----------



## francisgranada

Ritornando alla domanda originale, voglio chiedere se - nel contesto in questione - non si possa usare lo stesso verbo "masacrar" anche in spagnolo ?

DRAE:

*masacrar**.* 
* 1.     * tr. Cometer una matanza humana o asesinato colectivos.


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar, te vuelvo a señalar el ejemplo que pone el DRAE: "Durante los días de invierno"
Esa frase es la que usa el DRAE, y esa frase es idéntica a la del texto que se está traduciendo.

Usar "por" es un error, un anglisismo. Como Paulina Rubio diciendo "buscando por ti", o algo parecido, en una de sus canciones (O algo parecido)

De hecho, en tus frases del alquiler de apartamentos, si no me equivoco se dice alquilar *para* X tiempo. Y hay un hilo de hace "solo" tres años que trata el tema


----------

